# een kaartje met of zonder vouw



## Terwexel

Hallo,

In 'De Boeken der Kleine Zielen' van Louis Couperus komt het volgende deel van een zin voor:

"(..) terwijl de meeste van de anderen – de elegantsten – zich overgewichtig maakten omtrent een ceremonie, een visite; *een kaartje met of zonder vouw;* een etiquettetje; prutsigheden waarom hun gehele bestaan, en dat van hun vrouwen, draaide."

Is er iemand die weet wat het verschil is (qua etiquette) tussen een kaartje (afgeven of ontvangen) met vouw en zonder vouw, in de tijd van Couperus?

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## eno2

Een  soort aanbeveling?



"De ijdelheid vloeide haar in het bloed, was gekoesterd te Batavia en Buitenzorg, als gevierd heel jong dochtertje van den gouverneur-generaal, en streed nu in Den Haag vooral om toegang te hebben tot de salons van HET  côterietje. Het was heel moeilijk, al waren Bertha en zijzelve geprezenteerd aan het Hof, al hadden haar ouders ook nog zoo veel relaties. Zij stuitte telkens op onwil van het côterietje, op grove onbeleefdheden, die zij slikken moest, maar zij had iets van den tact van papa en zij was door blijven strijden: *zij had bij mevrouw die of die kaartjes gepousseerd in het oneindige, *met een laagheid, waarover zij later gebloosd had; zij had freule die of die lief gegroet en aangesproken in het oneindige, en nooit iets anders"


dan een snauw teruggekregen. Zij had gevonden, dat Den Haag niet meer Batavia was; dat al was men geweest het hoogste te Batavia, men nog maar niet dadelijk binnentrad in dat heel hooge van Den Haag: het côterietje..."

[p. 47]Louis Couperus, De boeken der kleine zielen · dbnl


----------



## Terwexel

OK, bedankt; ik doelde op het verschil tussen (vermoedelijk) het afgeven van een dichtgevouwen tegenover een 'open' kaartje; het zal iets met een vorm van discretie van doen hebben maar dat is maar een vermoeden, het fijne weet ik er niet van.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Een  soort aanbeveling?
> 
> 
> 
> "De ijdelheid vloeide haar in het bloed, was gekoesterd te Batavia en Buitenzorg, als gevierd heel jong dochtertje van den gouverneur-generaal, en streed nu in Den Haag vooral om toegang te hebben tot de salons van HET  côterietje. Het was heel moeilijk, al waren Bertha en zijzelve geprezenteerd aan het Hof, al hadden haar ouders ook nog zoo veel relaties. Zij stuitte telkens op onwil van het côterietje, op grove onbeleefdheden, die zij slikken moest, maar zij had iets van den tact van papa en zij was door blijven strijden: *zij had bij mevrouw die of die kaartjes gepousseerd in het oneindige, *met een laagheid, waarover zij later gebloosd had; zij had freule die of die lief gegroet en aangesproken in het oneindige, en nooit iets anders"
> 
> 
> dan een snauw teruggekregen. Zij had gevonden, dat Den Haag niet meer Batavia was; dat al was men geweest het hoogste te Batavia, men nog maar niet dadelijk binnentrad in dat heel hooge van Den Haag: het côterietje..."
> 
> [p. 47]Louis Couperus, De boeken der kleine zielen · dbnl


Waar slaat dit nu op? Wat heeft dit te maken met kaartjes met of zonder vouw?


----------



## eno2

Zie wat Terwexel vermoedt. Ik nam tenminste de moeite eerst te gaan zoeken naar andere passages waar sprake was van kaartjes, die misschien een indicatie konden geven van wat bedoeld was.  Kritiek geven voor de kritiek zonder zelf enig idee te hebben is makkelijk nietwaar.  Heb je zelf al iets gevonden dat er op slaat?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Weet jij het? Als je iets weet, laat het weten.


Nee, ik weet het niet en jij blijkbaar ook niet, dus jouw post doet dus volledig niets terzake. Waarom post je het dan?


----------



## eno2

Terwexel said:


> OK, bedankt; ik doelde op het verschil tussen (vermoedelijk) het afgeven van een dichtgevouwen tegenover een 'open' kaartje; het zal iets met een vorm van *discretie *van doen hebben maar dat is maar een vermoeden, het fijne weet ik er niet van.


Allicht. Zo te zien zijn die kaartjes een introductie.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Amy Groskamp-Ten Have, Hoe hoort het eigenlijk? · dbnl


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Brownpaperbag said:


> Amy Groskamp-Ten Have, Hoe hoort het eigenlijk? · dbnl


Wat een fascinerend tijdsdocument!


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Nee, ik weet het niet en jij blijkbaar ook niet, dus jouw post doet dus volledig niets terzake.


Mijn post doet wel terzake, hij geeft  een andere passage uit het boek, die "kaartjes" vermeldt. Wat helpt bevestigen dat het om visitekaartjes gaat. 


> Waarom post je het dan?


Wou behulpzaam zijn . En werd ook beleefd bedankt door de draadopener Terwexel.


----------



## Terwexel

Dank Brownpaperbag voor de link, het gaat dus om een omgevouwen hoekje van het kaartje, om aan te geven dat het kaartje persoonlijk is afgegeven. Dus met discretie heeft het niets van doen, zoals ik dacht.


----------

